# Chwarel Wynne slate mine - Llangollen - Feb 2011 -



## georgie (Feb 27, 2011)

when i first seen pictures of this mine it definetly drew me into mine exploring ,a not only derelict mine but one that was opened as a leisure site to the public....win!

anyway me, sallybear,gibbo,tcci,and darwen dave,had a trip planned to the cambrian just a stones throw away from this place and we visited this also seeing as we was in the area.

this mine and the whole grounds are owned by a lady who still lives onsite and couldnt keep the mine open to the public once her husband sadly passed away,and access to this place is somewhat a game of chance as we were lucky,and also lucky enough to bump into the mine owner on our exit while she was out walking her dog and peacocks and very kindly chatted to us,she said she doesnt let anyone down in the mine over health and safety issues,fair play to her i suppose.

other bits of history/info....

http://www.aditnow.co.uk/documents/Wynne-Slate-Mine/wynnestory.pdf

http://www.aditnow.co.uk/documents/Wynne-Slate-Mine/CROSS-SECTION-OF-SLATE-BEDS-AT-WYNNE-QUARRY.pdf

http://www.aditnow.co.uk/documents/Wynne-Slate-Mine/Development.pdf

heres a better look at it from when it was open http://www.aditnow.co.uk/album/Wynne-Slate-Mine-Archive-Album/ again my pics werent the best im a bit gutted i never got a decent pic of the main stairs leading down from the entrance....but a suppose a revisit is in order.

an old gift shop on the grounds






think this was an old drum house or something or from when it was open to the public





various relics left from the tourist days





an old poster from its touristy days





this was the old tourist museum sadly i never got any good pics of this apart from the next few,its supposed to still have all the relics hanging on the wall inside




















other relics lying round outside





just before the main mine entrance theres some sort of storage area, we found an old train track probably some childs ride judging by the size of it










your greeted with this at the entrance again probably some display now just storage















down the stairs and you come to some viewing galleries





then these guys pop out at you,apparently these were made from chicken wire by the owners


----------



## gingrove (Feb 27, 2011)

I like this place- nice photos thanks for posting


----------



## borntobemild (Feb 27, 2011)

fascinating looking place. Let's hope someone takes it on.


----------



## Andymacg (Feb 27, 2011)

ive got somewhere in my collection the visitors booklet from here, back in the late 90's i spent 2 weeks touring all the mins open to the public in wales and england

nice pictures


----------



## Foxylady (Mar 5, 2011)

Really liking all the bits and pieces from the tourist attraction, plus the mine itself. Some nice stuff there. Cheers Georgie.


----------

